

IE6 No More - 100k
http://www.ie6nomore.com/

======
gscott
Personally, I have a harder time supporting Firefox than any version of IE.
The most complicated thing for Firefox is a Rich Text Editor. I cannot tell
you how many editors I went through to get one to work with Firefox. I have
had Firefox upgrades break rich text editors as well. One day it works, next
day, bam, I have to spend half the day fooling around with something that
should work, but doesn't.

Hard core programming geniuses, this is no problem for them but there was a
day when the 'world wide web' was supposed to be this easy thing to put
information online. It's moving far away from that especially with a crazy w3c
'validator' that says 'hey you have 100 errors!' when not a single error
exists and the page(s) work fine in every reasonable browser to test with.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Wordpress, Joomla, etc. seem to have no problem with this. I've implemented
FCKeditor and TinyMCE without issue.

There's content-editable now too, which should make things simple: just mark a
section of text as editable, edit in the browser and resubmit the page back to
the server (nope not tried it yet).

"any version" - hmm, really? You should be coding to standards compliance
first, not to MSIE, perhaps that's the issue??

------
rjurney
A good start, but why stop at 6?

~~~
jmtulloss
I'm not sure if you're being facetious or not, but it's because 7 & 8 are much
more standards compliant and take way less time to hack on to get working.
Plus they have a huge market share.

~~~
Oompa
I think he means why not get rid of IE all together? 7 & 8 are more standards
compliant than 6 (which isn't saying much), but they still are lagging behind
Firefox, Safari, Chrome, and Opera.

~~~
likpok
Depends what you mean by 'standards'. 7 & 8 support more of CSS 2.1 than the
other browsers.

I believe support for CSS3 is lacking because they didn't want to write to a
draft, and then have to support no-longer-standard extensions when the draft
changed.

~~~
pbhj
But neither has PNG right yet.

------
alex_c
Nice SEO move for Weebly :)

~~~
tocomment
explain?

~~~
alex_c
Look at the bottom of the page - "Weebly" and, more importantly, "free
website". If all goes well, this domain should get a ton of incoming links -
which should give Weebly a lot of weight for the keyword "free website".

I don't mean this as a criticism in any way, btw - if you can save the world
and benefit at the same time, so much the better :)

------
jeroen
Discussion has started here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=742029>

------
jsz0
I think the best strategy is to display a message warning your site may not
work on IE6 and simply stop testing IE6. If it works, great, if not -- too
bad. Going out of your way to block people who very likely have no control
over the browser they're using at work just seems pointless. Most IT
departments aren't going to feel pressure to upgrade based on their employees
wanting to use non-work related sites. A better strategy would be to include a
scary warning about IE6 being unsafe. This might at least shame some IT
departments into upgrading. It works... I'm being shamed into buying legit SSL
certs for intranet sites because I'm sick of people complaining about the
scary warnings you get from self signed certs these days.

~~~
pemdas
It really sucks to design for IE6 but to make purposely make a site that
breaks in IE6 is so bad for accessibility. If your CSS messes things up in IE
then at least just displayed unstyled semantic HTML. At least the user will be
able to access the content which should be what matters most.

------
timdorr
How many of the member sites have this implemented already? I don't see the
code on Weebly, Posterous, or Disqus. I'm sure this isn't a drop everything,
must-have, showstopper feature, but it might be good to implement it before
you start telling people you do :)

~~~
drusenko
All of us have. You need to log-in to Weebly to see it (where we show it very
prominently). Posterous has it on their home page.

Fire up IE6 in a virtual machine and check it out :)

~~~
timdorr
Ah, you're just not displaying it depending on the user agent? I'd rather not
fire up IE6, if I can avoid it :P

~~~
drusenko
well, yes, that's sort of the whole purpose :)

------
ryanspahn
We (<http://sleep.fm>) redirect IE6 users to an older version of the site that
has less features.

Not sure, if that's suffice for this campaign or not?

~~~
donaldc
Do you make these users aware that's what you're doing, and that their
experience on the site would be better in a modern browser?

I think the point of this campaign is to make IE6 users aware (if they aren't
already) that they're using an obsolete browser.

------
jmah
I fear that an alert-style warning may be ignored by users, just as they're
used to ignoring "Warning: Your computer may have spyware!" banners.

------
mwcremer
There are similar efforts underway: <http://www.pushuptheweb.com/>

------
joseakle
Do you offer the option to download a modern browser ?

